# Sticky  Utah Baiting Law



## Critter

Since I am sure that this question is going to come up again and again in the next year or so I thought that I would post a link to the law. 

Thanks to Vanilla for posting it in another thread that I saw. 

I'm locking it down since it is a reference to the law 






Utah Code Section 23-16-11







le.utah.gov


----------

